# Pixel Art: Would you buy it, and for how much?



## Khato (Jul 31, 2008)

Something that's sadly lacking in FA is pixel art. Having worked with pixels far longer than traditional art, I wanted to fill a niche that has, as yet, been underrepresented.

I was thinking of opening commissions, but unfortunately I would not know how much to charge - having never officially opened commissions before.


In the past, I have done a lot of pixel art, and I pride myself on accuracy and colour palettes (most of my work is <16 colours, less if it's a NES style sprite).

Here are a few examples of my work:






Emoticons for a Second Life widget.





Images of my character.





Famous Album Cover done in 16 color c64 palette. Long time ago, this.





Coloured lineart.

All of these aren't bleeding edge, and FA is down at the moment, so I can't show my other and new stuff. :\

And if that fails, I do vector drawings in Flash, too.

Example (quite large)
Image of Jakob


Would you be willing to purchase Pixel art? And if so, how much for each type I have shown you (Avatar-style, Sprites, Full Colour Scene, etc)

Thank you preemptively for your input. :3

-Khato


----------



## TitoAmor (Jul 31, 2008)

You should check out the leading pixel art illustrator Eboy. He's a professional status pixel artist but as you can see if you google his works, how much detail he puts into it.

*Edit* - The best way to work I find is to charge a comfortable amount per hour, it tends to work out to about the price you should charge with perhaps a little negotiation here or there.


----------



## Khato (Jul 31, 2008)

TitoAmor said:


> You should check out the leading pixel art illustrator Eboy. He's a professional status pixel artist but as you can see if you google his works, how much detail he puts into it.
> 
> *Edit* - The best way to work I find is to charge a comfortable amount per hour, it tends to work out to about the price you should charge with perhaps a little negotiation here or there.



Heh, eBoy IS impressive - but I doubt I have that much time on my hands to do something like that. x3


----------



## krisCrash (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure there's a market for personalized emoticons for blogs and such. Go for it!


----------

